# Looking for Coding Opportunities in the South Bay, California area



## calpolychick (Aug 6, 2012)

Christie Valdez
22003 Moneta Avenue
Carson, California 90745
Cell: 310-872-7712
Email: ChristieValdez209@gmail.com


Objective	To hold a challenging and rewarding position that will allow me to utilize my experience and skills and enable me to acquire new abilities.

Education 
 Psychology, (In Progress)                                                                                                                                       Fall 2008 - Present      
 El Camino College, Torrance, California 

                  Medical Insurance Billing                                                                                                                                                        Fall 2010
                 Southern California Regional Occupational Center, Torrance, California

                 Advanced Medical Coding,                                       		                                                                                     Spring 2011
	Southern California Regional Occupational Center, Torrance, California

Specialized Qualifications
•	Certified Professional Coder Apprentice (CPC A)
•	Effective usage of CPT and ICD-9 coding manuals.
•	Knowledge of medical terminology.
•	Demonstrates professional telephone techniques.
•	Office Ally Management; Medisoft Practice Management; E-Z BIS
•	Ensures medical ethics, patient confidentiality, HIPAA, and proper coding.
•	Demonstrates collaboration; teamwork; conflict resolution; leadership.
•	Self-management; positive work ethics; personal integrity.
•	Current AHA CPR certification.

Employment
       Receptionist, Whole Health Clinic, Torrance, CA                                                                                                               June 2011- Present
•	Greeting, checking in, and checking out patients.
•	Creating new patient accounts and files
•	Handling multi-line office phone
•	Assist doctors, therapists, and medical biller.
•	Patient scheduling
•	Prepare acupuncture rooms and chiropractic area for incoming patients.
•	Maintain and organize clinic.
•	Filing patient records alphabetically and pulling patient files for the next day.
•	Post billing codes from daily note entry through E-Z BIS
•	Collecting patient payments, co pays, and deductibles.

       Barista, Cashier and Learning Coach, Starbucks Coffee, Compton, CA	        November 2006 â€“ November 2011
•	Demonstrates legendary customer services by connecting, discovering, and responding.
•	Coach Baristas until individual's adaptation is fulfilled.
•	Multi-tasks effectively well under pressure.
•	Prepares and serves special hand-crafted beverages.
•	Maintains store tools, equipment, and storage area up to company standards and regulation.
•	Sparks revenue through sales techniques.
•	Maintains accurate cash resources by computing sales prices, receiving and processing of payments.
Professional Reference(s)
Mauricio Sanchez, Torrance Memorial, (310)977-7959 
Carol Hong D.C., Office Manager, Whole Health Clinic (310)316-0066
Tuesday Rasing, Starbucks Store Manager, Starbucks Coffee Company (562) 833-8262
Rebecca Clements, Medical Insurance Billing Instructor, SCROC (310)224-4200, Business Email: calmed@tfb.com


----------

